# Unable to patch client + access game's website



## amino (Oct 2, 2008)

hello guys. im new here. i hope u guys can help me.

Im playing Granado Espada. My problems are, i cant patch the client! i have re-downloaded the client so many times..tried to install it countless times..i even patched it manually..still it doesnt help!
*"Failed to download list file. This might be the communication problem. Please restart client. revisions_v2.txt (669)"*

secondly, i cant even access it's website! i can visit the homepage, but not the topup link, forum link, LOG IN link, etc. 
*"Connection Interrupted. The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again."
*
my firewall is off, and im not using any extra firewall 
my antivirus is set to OFF.
im not using any proxy.
and i have checked my router settings and theres no blocking at all.

The thing is.. my internet connection works perfectly fine.
I have contacted the Game person incharge and he said that all the links are working.

So what else should i do? Please help me guys. im clueless.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## muneric (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a same problem which occurs to me very often after using my computer for a little while. I was unable to patch client or updating database online (except manually patching) from many clients and games.

I have tried all possible solution that I can think of which are turn off the firewall, anti-virus and spyware but it was still failed. The only solution I found is to recover or format my hardisk which is very annoying.

This happens to me only when I was using my computer for a while without formating or recovering. 
The possible reasons that I could think of, are
1. Malware or anything like spyware has corrupted my os system or whatever similar that disable my patching client function.
2. The Anti-virus or spyware program doesn't actually "turn-off"


Now it occured to me again!! I can't patch my game client; DJmax Trilogy and Granado Espada.

Anyone has a solution??

p.s. I use Avast and Super anti spyware.


----------



## muneric (Sep 23, 2009)

still waiting for a solution...


----------

